# Importing an RV



## kijana

Hello All

We've been trying to decide what to buy for over 18 months, and had thought some of the larger European MH's would be good for for our proposed fulltiming later this year.

But last week we looked over a couple of Hobby 750's, one with a garage & one without. Although 'previously owned', they were priced at £36k and £42k, and inside were like a Tardis in reverse.

So we've come round to an RV, one of the smaller ones (around 27'-29'), with at least one slideout, and as small an engine as possible.

Now there are very few RV's like this we've found for sale in UK, and in any case prices are high compared to European models.

Conversely, we've found a number of websites in the States with lots of RV's of this ilk at, in UK terms, giveaway prices.

So my question is, has anyone privately imported an RV from the States?

I realize there are many potential pitfalls: cost of shipping; insurance; import duty; mandatory modification, etc. I know some will cite lack of comeback to dealer in the event of problems coming to light once in UK.
There may even be (whisper it!) those with an axe to grind or a business to protect.

OK, if it was easy, everyone would do it and there wouldn't be as great a potential saving. But we've spent a fair bit of time looking at websites, UK & Stateside, and even if we finish up paying the same in pounds as the vehicle costs in dollars, it would still represent a worthwhile saving.

As to potential warranty claims, it's not too easy to claim from your UK dealer when you breakdown in Greece. You pays your money & you takes your chance. . . 

We would expect to shortlist over the web in a defined area, fly over, check out and buy a MH, then tour in it for a few weeks or so, to highlight any obvious problems. We would then drive it to a shipping agent at a suitable port, do the paperwork, and fly home.

Anyone done this? Obviously we can (& will) research all this stuff, but it would be very useful to hear from others who've gone before.

What is the approximate cost of shipping, insurance, duty, commissions, etc? Any pitfalls to beware of? Any recommendations for any of these elements?

All info gratefully received.

And finally (sorry, long post) we'd love to look over a real live RV & talk to travellers. Is anyone going to the Newbury show in an RV who'd be willing to talk to a couple of wannabees? (Or even in a big Euro MH - we haven't ruled these out yet).

Thanks for making it to the end of this ramble!

Bruce & Marion


----------



## 88724

Hi Bruce Marion

Go to memberlist, look up member number 5, John White and look through his posts on importing.


----------



## artona

Hi Kijana

GT is right about John, he has imported.

Four others to look at. Kands has an RV and found buying in this country at the right price was the way to go. He had a warranty claim which I am sure he will talk to you about. Wurz (Leigh) fulltimes in a medium sized european. Don't think either Kands (Keith) or Wurz are going to Newbury but Olley and I am. Olley (Ian) has an RV and we have a 28 foot Euromobil. Both could be full timed in. 

stewart


----------



## damondunc

*importing an RV*

Hi

We are going to newbury show,we will be tied up during show hours but will be happy to talk to you in the evening,we imported a 36ft RV a couple of years back through a 3rd party which we have been fulltiming in since
( uk only ).We are not experts but if we can help we will.

Damondunc


----------



## DABurleigh

There is plenty already on MHF about the rules for importing RVs; just use the search facility. 

There is only one rule I would highlight at the moment - the maximum legal width in the UK is 100.4 inches which excludes mirrors and lights but includes EVERYTHING else (awnings, rubbing strips, door handles, wheel arches .....).

I meant to ask RV dealers at Peterborough what their position is on this, but never got around to it.

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland

An interesting article from the US on 'Wide Bodied' RVs

An Extract

_If you were to visit an RV show today you might have trouble finding a 96-inch wide unit, even if you wanted one. I would bet that 90% of people buying an RV (or renting one) don't even know how wide it is, and they never question which roads they can or cannot drive._

Full story

http://www.two-lane.com/widebody.html


----------



## takeaflight

Hi Kijana
I would have a talk with http://www.statesidetuning.co.uk they are members of MHF.

Cheers Roy


----------



## MicknPat

This is the advice I received last week from one of the UK RV dealers:


> At the present time my advice to you would have to be, do not purchase an American Motorhome with the plan to import it into the UK, until such time as there are clear directions issued by the Ministry of Transport.
> 
> I believe that several private importers have had their Motorhomes stopped at the docks in Southampton and Liverpool, and have not had them cleared for entry into the UK due to the length and width issues.
> 
> Unfortunately I cannot give you any clearer advice because the subject of the criteria for American Motorhomes is changing daily with the ministry of transport etc.


----------



## 88724

Hi Mick

Thats blatent self promotion at its worst, they just want to put people off importing for themselves period.

The instructions from the Ministry ? (ie the LAW) are clear and easy, you can't use anything over 100.39 Inches wide in UK legally.

Edgie

How wide is it?


----------



## 98982

Hi *kijana*. I personally would say it is WELL worthwhile importing an RV from the USA. I have imported 3 so far. There are one or tow little things to overcome. But nothing that is in ANY way major. Go for it and happy RV'ing. :wink:


----------



## artona

Hi Edgie

Can you elaborate. You presumably came up against huge problems to have been put off like that. Explain what happened and it might be others have found ways around them

stew


----------



## 88741

I have split the post from Edgie as it contains an advertisment and I think Dave should ok it or not.

After discussion with other mods the following paragraph is added by me, which is a lot better way of saying what I said originally

_Unfortunately we had to remove this message since included an advert and we want to remain a forum for discussion rather than an advertising board. However Edgie your comments were very interesting. Edgie basically said he had imported last year and would never do it again. Edgie please describe the problems you encountered, other members might be able to assist. _

I sent you an e mail Edgie earlier: Edgie hope you have not been put off posting on here


----------



## MicknPat

George, that was the 'main' part of the reply I received from a RV dealer following an article in the ARV magazine and an e-mail I sent to its author.

I just wanted to know what the proposed classification was........ I still don't know. 

It is our intention once our house is sold to visit the USA to buy a new American RV then tour for between 12 and 18 months before returning to the UK with our RV to continue touring the UK and Europe.

This morning I received my copy of the April 2006 edition of American RV Magazine which contained an article by Dick Kingswell on your American Motorhomes Weekend Show.

The article mentions Mr Eric Randle giving a half hour talk on full timing and its associated problems. During the talk the problem of 'oversized' vehicles came to light and the DVLA / VOSA situation.

Mr. Randle went on to outline that the whole problem was being dealt with at Ministerial level.

He further states that all those present at the talk were in agreement that if the proposed classification was adopted it would be to the benefit of all RV'ers.

Could I please ask Mr Randle either what the proposed classification is?

If not could he direct me to the department who could answer that question?

At the moment we would like to buy a diesel pusher with 3 or 4 slide-outs with twin settee lounge between 35 to 38 feet in length, however it appears that ALL diesel pusher RVs exceed the maximum permitted UK width limit

The last thing I want to do is visit America, buy an RV that upon our return will NOT be allowed into the UK because it is oversized


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi Mick

I presume you mean new or late model diesel pushers, ours is 36ft and 96" wide.


----------



## 88724

Hi Mick

It is really simple, 100.39 inches is the max legaly allowed, discussions at ministerial level amount to nothing (unless the law is eventually changed, but do not hold your breath)

If you at present have one over that size now, you are ilegal (it as been ignored till now) there is even a court case that says its ignored. BTW dont try kicking up a stink with the dealer that sold you an ilegal vehicle, based on the last case you will lose badly. 

Easy answer is to buy a legal vehicle, unless you feel like gambling, if you lose your motorhome will become useless in UK and you will need to reverse export to get any money back.


----------



## MicknPat

I wish people would read a posting before commenting.

George Telford wrote:


> If you at present have one over that size now, you are ilegal (it as been ignored till now) there is even a court case that says its ignored. BTW dont try kicking up a stink with the dealer that sold you an ilegal vehicle, based on the last case you will lose badly.


 If this comment wasn't intended for me I apologize but I had previously wrote.



> It is our intention once our house is sold to visit the USA to buy a new American RV then tour for between 12 and 18 months before returning to the UK with our RV to continue touring the UK and Europe.


I am just a little brassed off that some how the UK dealers are still importing RVs which I believe are over,if a private importer attempts it he's stopped but the dealers???

I was informed by the same source that another dealer had just bought in a number of Winnebago's.

His web site claims Journey's,and Tour models as either just arrived or new in stock.

Now from the Winnebago web site BOTH those models are eight foot five and a half inches or 101.5"


----------



## 88724

Hi Mick

Its not intended to be insulting, its a simple matter of fact.

Dealers are not bothered about selling an ilegal vehicle to you, reason they are protected by law, you buy it and get stopped you have NO comeback against the dealer, a court case as already set a precedent on this (totally wrongly but that doesnt help)

I think this checking malarky is hyped by the Dealers to get you to buy from them.

here is the court case relating to oversized, btw was chatting online with this bloke as the Bailiffs were ransacking his house (until they unplugged and took the Computer)

Mark Edwards Trading as Destination RV

http://www.selbytoday.co.uk/ViewArticle2.aspx?SectionID=994&ArticleID=770667

http://lawzone.thelawyer.com/cgi-bin/item.cgi?id=109596&d=11&h=207&f=23

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postlite729-.html

http://www.thisisyork.co.uk/york/archive/2004/04/03/york_news_local18ZM.html

Makes very sad reading.

In summary do not believe the dealer, he has nothing to lose.


----------



## artona

Its always amazed me George that there is not more comeback against dealers in this respect. 

There are all sorts of things that it is not illegal to sell but illegal to use - 2 way radios for example with long ranges.


----------



## gromett

George, I looked through your links but couldn't find on what basis they lost the case. Surely "fit for purpose" is not fulfilled here? (ie they bought it to tour in the uk, its not legal therefore not fit for the purpose bought) 

That really stinks and shows the consumer protections laws are not really up to snuff here.

Karl


----------



## 88724

Hi Karl

It was allowed as "fit" for purpose on the basis that it as been ignored for years (blind eye as been turned) Nelsons touch

Also remember you can buy a police scanner but its ilegal to use, yet its fit for purpose (please I no its a little more complex but this is an example only) same with radar detectors.

Also a little may have been, that the Judge considered the Bramhills messer's, there is a link with the whole judgement somewhere.


----------



## DABurleigh

Karl,

I read the whole appeal case and posted my thoughts here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-108004.html#108004
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-108044.html#108044

Dave


----------



## kijana

Gosh! That kicked off a lot of tangents.

Thanks very much for all the replies. I should have been more diligent in my use of the search button: I have now spent hours reading the responses to all the other near-identical newbie RV import queries. You chaps must have enormous patience, seeing the same questions over & over again, but STILL answering them!

A special thankyou to artona, olley, and damondunc, who were rash enough to invite us to look at their rigs at the Newbury show. YES PLEASE! Can't make Friday, but can either Sat or Sun - is there a preferred day (or evening in damondunc's case)? Presume you'll be on the MH Facts site, & flying the flag - but how will we recognize you? (I know, it's an initiative test & I've just failed.)

Also to sandyjohnwhite (johnsandywhite?) for their numerous postings on this subject, and their encouragement to us. It's very helpful to have someone to turn to who's actually imported - so may be irritating you further with pesky questions. . .

I was rather alarmed to learn the insurance premiums being charged, but that's another thread, so I won't dilute this one further.

Thanks very much for your input - and George, love your new avatar!

Bruce


----------



## gaspode

Hi kijana

If you intend to come along to the Newbury show (I presume as a day visitor) you need to trudge over to the MHF section which will be at the rear of the site, to the left of the entertainment marquee viewed from the front. Look for the MHF banner flying, should be easily visible. Jacquie (LadyJ894) is the rally organiser and she is usually in the rally area (look for the van with the P88 POT reg), if not, someone will be around - just tap on one of the M/H doors if no-one outside. We usually have a get-together or BBQ on Saturday evening so it might be a good idea to come across before closing time on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## olley

Hi I spoke to Paul Dudley of Dudleys at Peterborough, he said that they are experiencing no problems importing RV's, the ministry man has measured them, and has ok'd them, he believed they where more concerned with the length rather than an 1" oversize on the width.

Olley


----------



## LC1962

Hi Kijana

We'll be camping in an RV at Newbury too which you are more than welcome to take a look at.

Cheers
Linda


----------



## kijana

Goody - a plan. Find MHF people, stay behind on Saturday, and gatecrash the barbie! Sounds good to me - I'll see if I can smuggle in some booze. . .

Thanks for the directions, Gaspode, although it does remove some of the challenge. And to you, LC. We're very keen to see machines in the flesh having spent so long planning for this. There's only so far you can go without talking to people who actually do it. And we're one step closer to becoming Middle Age Travellers, having agreed a price with some buyers on our smallholding tonight!

Very much looking forward to meeting peoples on the Saturday at Newbury

Bruce & Marion


----------



## gaspode

Hi kijana

You obviously haven't witnessed the number of M/Hs at a show yet, when you get to Newbury and look around the rally fields you'll understand why I've given you some clues as to where we are. :? 

Picture below was one of the rally fields at Newbury last year. 8O 

Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## artona

Feel free to leave the booze by the vans as you arrive in the morning, just in case you forget to gatecrash the barbie after looking at all the vans. No need to gatecrash though, all invited


----------



## kijana

Re the Gaspode pic - BLIMEY!! 8O 

Re the bbq - should we bring our own comestibles, or can we buy fresh from the grill?


----------



## des

Going back to the question of oversized RVs, my understanding is that there is a list of "approved" RVs, and if you import an RV on this list, there is no problem with registering. This is why Dudleys, Travelworld, Freedom, Westcroft etc are not having trouble with new imports, as the majority of their imports have previously been approved and put on this list. However, if you import an RV not on this list, it has to be measured - hence the problem. Sorry, I don't know who holds this list. Presumably somewhere in DVLA.


----------



## MicknPat

Des, 

I would pay to have a copy of that 'list' if it exists.

If it were guaranteed that I could import the same Make and Model of RV that is currently been offered for sale at any of the UK RV dealers I would be happy as a sand boy.


But as I have said before if an RV according to its manufacturer is 100.5" sidewall to sidewall,NOT including it's wheel arch flares, awning, handles and slide-outs and the legal MAXIMUM is 100.39" but is allowed into the UK and past the DVLA something isn't quite right :?


----------



## DABurleigh

It would indeed be great to learn whether DVLA is actively turning a blind eye to width and is in practice solely concerned about length.

But reading between the lines, the whole situation of importing RVs seems in an official state of flux to me, which hardly minimises the risk of buying one, using it in the States and then planning to import it at the end.

At least UK dealers can strike relatively quickly if they know a blind eye is currently being turned.

Dave


----------



## olley

Hi just read this in the ARVE mag

" DVLA REGISTRATION OF MOTORHOMES 2006
Talks with the DVLA regarding compliance of American motorhomes with UK "constuction and use" regulations are currently taking place.

Four of the main dealers have formed the RVDA which together with the Caravan Council are currently discussing the implications of the DVLA regulations.

Watch this space for futher news."

All is not lost guys, maybe they are going to let us bring in those 45 footer's :lol: 

Olley


----------



## MicknPat

Olley, 

Do you think the UK RV dealers are really bothered after all at the moment they are importing vehicles with no problem its only the poor independent importer like Steve in Portsmouth who are effected. 

Like Jim said previously the dealers appear to have some sort of 'deal' going with the DVLA.

As I see it there isn't an alternative answer.........if there is I'd be glad to here it.


----------



## olley

Hi mick its got to be in everyones interest to sort this out, Dudleys are removing awnings to get them though, extra work they could do without.

Just to confuse it even more Itchy Feet are bring in a Terra Wind amphibious RV about 38' long, does it need road tax or mooring fees :lol: (also in the ARVE mag)

Olley


----------



## MicknPat

Olley, 

I received my copy of the ARV magazine this morning. 

I have just sent an e-mail to the magazine editors asking if it is safe for me to assume that ANY A class RV being advertised in their magazine or listed in the magazines Buyers Guide is 'safe for me to buy and bring back from America with no problems from the DVLA. 

For those MHF members who are not ARVM members there are over 100 American RV mainly A class listed in the magazine guide. 

I further asked if they say NO then what is the point of advertising them or listing them in a buyers guide. 

I will let you know what they reply.


----------



## LC1962

I'd be interested to read their reply too Mick, and any copies of any "lists" the DVLA have. 
I spoke to Paul Dudley at Newbury who advised me that most of his Winnebagos were on their list although he had some new ones which were awaiting a visit from a man at the DVLA.
We got it straight from the "horses" mouth at DVLA Worcester that there IS a list and the 30Q Hurricane is on it so we wouldn't have a problem...now they are telling us we have to take it in to be measured???

Logistically we are closer to Oxford DVLA (who Dudleys use) than Worcester so we've sent the papers there.....lets see what happens eh?

Linda


----------



## MicknPat

Hi Linda,

Iv'e just visted the Thor Industries web site and looked at the specifications for the Hurricane range.

I am surprised to find that the exterior width isn't shown :? in fact none of the three A class RVs in the Four Winds range show the exterior width.

I shall pass on any reply I get, are you a member of ARVM?


----------



## LC1962

Mick_P said:


> Hi Linda,
> 
> Iv'e just visted the Thor Industries web site and looked at the specifications for the Hurricane range.
> 
> I am surprised to find that the exterior width isn't shown :? in fact none of the three A class RVs in the Four Winds range show the exterior width.
> 
> I shall pass on any reply I get, are you a member of ARVM?


Hi Mick,

I'm not surprised, we have the NADA guide (the ARV version of Glasses) which gives every make/model year of RV...weights and lengths but no widths!

Its all dependant on who is holding the tape measure on the day and how much they had to drink the night before :roll: anyway, how the heck do you get an accurate measurement on a vehicle with a curved rear end??

We are not ARVM members...isn't that Mr APB Reese's mag? If so I'm not sure it would be prudent for us to subscribe :wink:

Cheers
Linda


----------



## 88927

LOL Linda
I am sure that Paul Reese would willingly take Your money :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith

Ps you can measure a curved rear end in a number of ways but I have found the most accurate way is to use both hands :wink: :wink: 

Keith


----------



## MicknPat

Linda, 

I was advised that the ARV magazine was the thing to buy for ALL information regarding RVs. 

I take it from your reply you have had some problem with the mag or its owners? 

It would appear that the RV manufactures have problems decideding what the maximum width is. 

When I contacted Monaco the reply I received said it was sidewall to sidewall. 

They don't include the flares around the wheel arches and items such as awnings lights and mirrors are classed as 'breakaway' items and don't get included in the measurement.


----------



## LC1962

kands said:


> LOL Linda
> ... you can measure a curved rear end in a number of ways but I have found the most accurate way is to use both hands :wink: :wink:
> 
> Keith


Cheeky :lol: :lol: :lol:

I see that throat infection hasn't affected your sense of humour :lol: :lol:


----------



## LC1962

Mick_P said:


> Linda,
> 
> I was advised that the ARV magazine was the thing to buy for ALL information regarding RVs.
> 
> I take it from your reply you have had some problem with the mag or its owners?
> 
> It would appear that the RV manufactures have problems decideding what the maximum width is.
> 
> When I contacted Monaco the reply I received said it was sidewall to sidewall.
> 
> They don't include the flares around the wheel arches and items such as awnings lights and mirrors are classed as 'breakaway' items and don't get included in the measurement.


Hi Mick

I have no problem with the magazine, infact I have never read one...although I too have heard its a good source of ARV info. As for its owners, one of them was, shall we say, a little abrupt with us at the stratford show last year....no worries, we have broad shoulders.

I don't think mr Reese would be too happy with me as a subscriber since I am a direct competitor to ABP and if I subscribed I'd also want to advertise which would be a bit like M&S putting an advertising placard in Debenhams' window. :lol:

We are aware how the measurements SHOULD be taken but I'm not so sure the DVLA are...2 blokes with a flappy B&Q tape measure rippling in the breeze isn't my idea of accurate :roll:

Cheers
Linda


----------



## artona

This is a long thread and I have not read it all but if I was considering buying / importing an RV I would want in my hot hands the DVLA legislation papers. If they say they do not exist then there are no laws concerning size.

Linda says quite rightly _We are aware how the measurements SHOULD be taken but I'm not so sure the DVLA are...2 blokes with a flappy B&Q tape measure rippling in the breeze isn't my idea of accurate_ with all respect Linda I am not sure how far you *or any of us *would get_ telling_ them how to do their job but wave a piece of official paper in front of them and it might be different.

In these days of computerised MOTS etc etc I cannot believe it is all left to interpretation by the individual.

Apologies if my comments have been made earlier in the thread.

stew


----------



## MicknPat

Okay,here is a copy of the e-mail I sent:


> I have found the article in my May issue of ARV magazine on importing a vehicle into the UK very interesting especially the 'information' box at the conclusion regarding the current discussion with the DVLA regarding the Construction and Use Regulations and American RVs.
> 
> Following my occupational retirement in 2004 at 52 my wife and I wish to fulfil our ambition to visit and tour the USA and Canada. The tour would be for 12 to 18 months and would be our first visit to the USA.
> 
> To do this we intend to sell our house, fly to America where we would buy a new diesel American A class RV. On the completion of our tour we would import the RV back to the UK to live in and tour the UK and Europe.
> 
> Now the problem is which American class A diesel RV do we choose that will NOT cause us problems when we return to the UK.
> 
> Your magazine contains a number of advertisements by several UK dealers all offering numerous new A class RVs.
> 
> Can I assume that those vehicles contained in the advertisements are an indication of what Make and Models are 'safe' to bring into the UK without incurring problems?
> 
> Pages 41 & 42 in your magazine contain a Buyers Guide which must list over 100 Makes and Models of RV.
> 
> The majority of the vehicles listed appear to be of the class A type, so can I assume it is safe for me to choose ANY Make or Model in your guide and that I will have no problem importing it into the UK.
> 
> If your answer is NO then what is the point of the guide or the dealer adverts?
> 
> I look forward to your reply
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mick


here is the reply:


> Mick
> 
> We are glad you found the article of interest.
> 
> Unfortunately it is very difficult to say which motorhomes are acceptable to the DVLA currently. The rules state that the maximum dimensions of any vehicle to operated on UK roads is 2.55 metres wide by 12 metres long. The majority of American motorhomes exceed the width restriction and a small number exceed the length restriction.
> 
> The price list in the magazine is not intended as a guide for would be self-importers as to what is what is legal and what is not. The prices are given to us by the dealers and is intended as information for readers who intend to purchase an RV from a UK dealer.
> 
> Private imports are subject to DVLA inspection and just because a dealer may be able to get a particular model registered for use in the UK it does not follow that a private individual can register the same model.
> 
> The DVLA are now saying that all awnings fitted to motorhomes are to be added into the width which means that the width restriction is grossly exceeded. The only answer will be to have no awnings, including slideout ones or have them fitted on the roof.
> 
> If you do intend to import your RV into the UK I would check with DVLA before you ship it to be sure that they will register it. If you do import one and registration is refused you will lose the import duty and VAT that you pay on entry into UK and you will have to pay to have it shipped back to the USA, or somewhere else outside Europe.
> 
> Before long it may come to pass that the only people who can import American RVs into the UK will be registered dealers.
> 
> Good luck.


Now I was fuming at the content of the fourth paragraph so wrote the follow up e-mail:


> Thank you very much for that very prompt reply to my letter.
> 
> The purchase of an RV and tour of America will be a life changing experience for us and its cost second to when we purchased our house so as you can imagine I am very keen to get it right.
> 
> I feel very strongly at being able to do or buy as the next man unless the law dictates otherwise so I was greatly alarmed when I read the below statement in your reply,
> 
> "Private imports are subject to DVLA inspection and just because a dealer may be able to get a particular model registered for use in the UK it does not follow that a private individual can register the same model."
> 
> Why should this be so?
> 
> If a particular Make / Model of RV is over sized to the private importer then it is over sized to the dealer when he imports it.
> 
> Can you direct me to the legislation that allows this?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mick


The final reply to the above was:


> Mick
> 
> There is no legislation that allows this but we know it is happening at the moment. There should be more on this subject in the Magazine sometime in the next few months.


I have since tried to contact my local DVLA at Shrewsbury but the DVLA web site only lists a number for Shrewsbury which is the Swansea call centre, they were as useful as a chocolate fire guard.

There advice was to contact the Construction & Use Dept at the Depatment of Transport.

Advice from the DoT 8O..........if you know a dealer who is selling illegal motorhomes anonymously report them to the local DVLA. ](*,) ](*,) Anyone got any ideas on what to do next?


----------



## DABurleigh

M&P,

1) I feel your pain!

2) That response is either literally incredible or wishful thinking on behalf of dealers.

3) Worryingly, it seems to "strengthen" what is in any case the law that awnings are included, and hardly indicates width relaxations are forthcoming.

4) Tell Paul UK_RV to downsize!

Dave


----------



## MicknPat

Dave,

It isn't pain I'm feeling its utter RAGE :kamahlitude2: and the more I get fobbed off the greater it gets.


----------



## kijana

I'm totally with you on this, Mick & Pat. This is outrageous!

If the law permits registration of these vehicles, then it is immaterial who imports them: it is the vehicle which is inspected against stated criteria - not the person importing it.

Call me naive, but I find it difficult to believe there is bribery or corruption involved here. And yet what other possible explanation fits the facts?

The only way I can see to level the playing field so that I can privately import if I so choose is to expose the situation beyond the narrow confines of this forum.

So who do these servants of the system at DVLA work for? There is a chain of command: I guess in the first instance we need to identify the highest point in that chain and write to him.

Is he aware of what is going on? Can we prove it? Is he prepared to discuss or defend this policy?

If he cannot or will not defend an indefensible position, then what next?

I suppose publicity would be one option. BBC? Newspapers? Not the motorhome magazines, as they have too much to lose from advertising revenue.

Given time, one could approach one's local MP. If his interest could be gained, then in due course presumably a question could be asked of the minister responsible in parliament. God knows how long that would take - but I suppose it's the democratic route.

This forum has a membership of nearly 11,000 people. It is in all our interests to see a level playing field in this matter. OK, so far RV's represent a minority, and those who wish to import privately are few.
But a lot more are importing European vans. What happens when the same bias is applied to these?

Is another route to write to the minister with a petition signed by as many of this forum as are able to see the dangers of suppressing an individual's right to free trade?

Surely this cannot be acceptable. We're not yet operating banana state principles, with grubby little officials holding out for brown paper envelopes full of cash - are we?


----------



## DABurleigh

Things get even more bizarre and intriguing:

http://www.rvforum.net/SMF_forum/index.php?topic=860.msg45439#msg45439

Dave


----------



## MicknPat

Bruce & Marion, 

Although this forum claims nearly 11,000 members I bet you would be very likely to get a handful of members willing to support any action. 

The same I'm sure would be similar for the rest of the UK. 

This situation ONLY effects those who wish to vist the USA and import their own RV,the vast majority are quite happy to visit their local UK RV dealer to buy or replace their RV. 

Secondly I think the forming of the RDVA by the four main RV dealers is a load of hogwash,if they were to be truly honest they would say that they welcome a total ban of private imports so that we have to buy our RVs off them.


----------



## billym

Mick and P
What a nightmare, you must be glad you have not bought one yet. This is clearly not the right time. One thing I have to ask though, unless I have missed the point , is that you seem to be taking the word of Paul ( who I do not know ) as Gospel. I know of and have used ABP with no complaints but does he really know what he is talking about in relation to the dealers and DVLA. I find it hard to believe in a conspiracy theory between them.
( but there again I believed Sadam had you know what )


----------



## LC1962

Mick_P said:


> This situation ONLY effects those who wish to vist the USA and import their own RV,the vast majority are quite happy to visit their local UK RV dealer to buy or replace their RV.
> 
> .


Not entirely accurate Mick, it also affects the small independent dealers who do not have the facility to import more than a handful of RVs each year - not all RV dealers in the UK are huge multi million £ concerns.

Top and bottom of it, if the powers that be decide to make this ruling retrospective and prosecute every owner of an "oversize" RV in the UK then there are going to be a helluva lot of court cases flying about not to mention tens of thousands of un-useable vehicles left to rot...hundreds of people will also lose a livelihood because of it...not just the big boys but the likes of me too!!

""Although this forum claims nearly 11,000 members I bet you would be very likely to get a handful of members willing to support any action. ""

You're absolutely right ... but it would not be surprising since the vast majority of site members here do not own RVs anyway.

Dave, I couldn't open the link you posted...do I have to register with that site to read it?

Cheers
Linda


----------



## MicknPat

Hi Billym, 

Yes it is a nightmare but as to the right time, when my friend is that? If selling a house do we take it off the market, if we had a buyer do we cancel the sale? 

This so called discussion with the DVLA could go on for years and I see no reason for the dealers wishing to rush it after all it isn't them who are NOT getting their RVs registered. The writer to my questions is the editor and owner of a magazine dedicated to American RVs. 

Considering he has to keep his advertisers happy (mainly RV dealers) as well as the people who subscribe to the magazine I am surprized he has said as much as he did. 

The real place the questions need asking is with the DVLA but who? 

I intend to start at my local office in Shrewsbury,this will be very interesting as I would think that it is that office who would register any RVs for Westcroft. 

As well as the information obtained from Mr Rees other information has also come to light from other members of this forum and in this thread so it isn't all from Mr Rees.


----------



## DABurleigh

Linda,

Probably. Sorry. I'm sure they wouldn't mind me quoting them here, however.

Dave
-------------------------------------------

"Hi Paul (UK-RV) Just had some BAD news from Steve Hall who is in the process of registering his RV:-

John

Just had some bad news which might interest you. The DVLA requested to view my camper pre-registration and failed it on width. it is a standard 96" but they have said that the awning, door handle, heating exhaust etc push it over the 2.55metre width limit! May have to remove the awning to get a plate on it. DVLA are apparently having a crackdown on US campers just now and they also quoted a max lenght of 32ft. So i remain sitting by the phone waiting to hear if I can get out in the camper - rather scuppering my plans and costing a lot of money! This comes from Portsmouth DVLA. Hope your local office is friendlier

Regards

Steve

Not good news at all. I may have to use my RV with it's Montana plates and export it to Euirope. I may be able to claim back the Duty & VAT. 
------------
Hi John

The Expedition is stated as being 102", but when measured only comes in at 99"

The door handle and main awning each have standard screw fixings, so will be fairly easy to remove for inspection and replace after.

The awnings above the slides are riveted into the side wall - I will have to look at that one.

BTW - the Steve Hall you mention didnt used to live in Torrevieja Spain (and now I think Sweden) did he ??

Paul


----------



## kijana

Mick & Pat

Yes, good idea. Writing (as opposed to e-mailing or telephoning) is the best way to get a specific response to a specific question, and to have a record of that response.

So it's worth confining your question to the import of a particular RV (preferably one which you know has been successfully imported by a dealer), in order to get a definite reply.

I have a problem in that I don't yet have a firm coach I wish to import, so I can't question whether model x is acceptable. Maybe I will invent an alter ego, and ask the question anyway.

In order to get as high up the food chain as possible, as a public service the management structure ought to be accessible somewhere. Website?
If not, I spose you could always phone up and ask for the main man's name.

Do please let us know how you get on. I will do the same.

Bruce & Marion


----------



## LC1962

Dave, 

My last 3 RVs were on the water when all this flared up....we've already removed the awning from one to get it through (Worcester DVLA), still awaiting contact from Oxford DVLA re the Hurricane - we filed the papers there to see if their procedures are any different and if the "list" actually exists (the hurricane is apparently on it)..............watch this space!

Thank God this is not our only means of income!


----------



## olley

Sorry but I don't think you will achieve anything, I think you will get a response along the lines of "the maximum width xx and length xx is allowed on British roads, and individual case's cannot be commented on" this is the land of "yes minister" they have had years to perfect their answers and you will not beat them.

Olley

Hi linda you will have to cancel that Terra wind order :lol:


----------



## MicknPat

Linda, 

Yes sorry  I totally forgot about the small RV dealer. 

Kijana, 

My intention will be to visit my local DVLA office not write, telephoning is a complete waste of time because the person who takes the call hasn't got a clue , no if they cannot answer my question face to face I will demand the name and address of someone who can. 

Can I just add another thought, (also to anyone else out there thinking of importing), what I am trying to sort out is only a part of the work one has to do when arranging to visit America to buy an RV. 

There are American visa's which may need a visit to London for interview, flights, accommodation, car hire until the RV is purchased, insurance ,shipping and it is pointless do do any of this until this DVLA matter is sorted out


----------



## MicknPat

LC1962 said:


> Dave,
> 
> My last 3 RVs were on the water when all this flared up....we've already removed the awning from one to get it through (Worcester DVLA), still awaiting contact from Oxford DVLA re the Hurricane - we filed the papers there to see if their procedures are any different and if the "list" actually exists (the hurricane is apparently on it)..............watch this space!
> 
> Thank God this is not our only means of income!


Linda,

A poster in this thread has said that they believe Oxford DVLA is the centre possibly used by Dudleys get their RVs registered.

Now as they have recently had a number registered and if yours is refused you may have a good argument....... If your RV had been a Winnebago you should be home and dry??


----------



## LC1962

Mick_P said:


> LC1962 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> My last 3 RVs were on the water when all this flared up....we've already removed the awning from one to get it through (Worcester DVLA), still awaiting contact from Oxford DVLA re the Hurricane - we filed the papers there to see if their procedures are any different and if the "list" actually exists (the hurricane is apparently on it)..............watch this space!
> 
> Thank God this is not our only means of income!
> 
> 
> 
> Linda,
> 
> A poster in this thread has said that they believe Oxford DVLA is the centre possibly used by Dudleys get their RVs registered.
> 
> Now as they have recently had a number registered and if yours is refused you may have a good argument....... If your RV had been a Winnebago you should be home and dry??
Click to expand...

This is precisely why I sent the forms to Oxford rather than Worcester, it will be interesting to see what happens.

As I mentioned in a previous post, the 30Q Hurricane IS already on DVLA's "list" according to Worcester but they still wanted to inspect it regardless....I was advised at Newbury show that Oxford DVLA are passing vehicles without inspection providing they are on the "list"....we'll see.

The Hurricane has a narrower body than some of the monster Winnebagos allegedly already on the "list" so if it doesn't go through we'll know its because my Company name doesn't suit :wink:


----------



## LC1962

*Update*

Just had word from the boss......Oxford have passed the 30Q Hurricane without inspection, reg.no. has been issued and V5 is on its way.
Worcester were insisting on an inspection (minimum 2 hour round trip for us!).

This proves 2 things:

1. There must be a list.
2. DVLA's left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing :roll:


----------



## olley

Hi Linda whether or not the left hand knows what the right is doing, you shouldn't be biting it. :lol:

olley


----------



## damondunc

*Dvla nonsense*

Hi LC1962

That's great news about the Hurricane, that is probably a weight off your mind. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
If there is a list are they keeping quiet about it ?

It was good to meet you at Newbury.

Damondunc ( Chris & Duncan )


----------



## LC1962

olley said:


> Hi Linda whether or not the left hand knows what the right is doing, you shouldn't be biting it. :lol:
> 
> olley


Perhaps I may have nipped a bit but I have learned a valuable lesson today............forget Worcester, use Oxford! :lol:


----------



## LC1962

*Re: Dvla nonsense*



damondunc said:


> Hi LC1962
> 
> That's great news about the Hurricane, that is probably a weight off your mind. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> If there is a list are they keeping quiet about it ?
> 
> It was good to meet you at Newbury.
> 
> Damondunc ( Chris & Duncan )


Hi Guys...I've only just spotted this   profuse apologies!
wasn't being rude, honest!

Was good to meet you too (incidentally I hope the plugs arrived ok).

The list apparently does exist although no one seems to be able to obtain details of what is on it :roll:


----------



## MicknPat

I have completed the DVLA Freedom of Information request form requesting a copy, see here
http://www.dvla.gov.uk/foi_application.htm

which was on the DVLA web site page Freedom of Information see here
http://www.dvla.gov.uk/foi.htm

so I will let you know what repy I get. 

Linda,

In your last posting you say


> The list apparently does exist although no one seems to be able to obtain details of what is on it


 so if they reply denying that a list exsists what evidence do you have that it does?.... Just in case??


----------



## Scotjimland

Here is the reply to my email from DVLA

_Thank you for your email.

Unfortunately we do not keep or provide a pre-approved list of American RV's.
I can only suggest that you contact your local American RV's manufactures or Motor Dealers for advice regarding this matter.

Regards

MISS T D DAVIES
www.direct.gov.uk/motoring 
[THREAD ID:1-9GJPK]

-----Original Message----- From: James Allan [mailto:[email protected]] Sent: 20 May 2006 13:45 To: [email protected] 
Subject: Importing American RV 
Sir, I wish to import an American RV , is there a DVLA pre approved list of American RVs which I can refer to prior to purchase and if so can you tell me where to view it.

Regards James Allan_


----------



## LC1962

The only evidence I have if you could call it that Mick is we were told by a girlie behind a desk at Worcester DVLA that there was a "list" and the 30Q Hurricane was on it (but they still would want to inspect), I was also told there was a list by a reputable dealer of Winnebago RVs at the Newbury show...I posted the forms for the Hurricane to Oxford (as a result of that information) and they passed it without inspection???? 

Such "evidence" would of course be classed as "heresay" so would obviously not stand up in a court of law.

Jim.....clearly they have no "official" list which they are willing to pass on to the likes of thee and me, probably just a scribbled note on a piece of bog paper pinned to the office wall :lol:


----------



## 88927

Hi
Linda you may well find that because the well known dealer you spoke to at Newbury actually registers so many RV's through the Oxford office that they have their own list of vehicles that they can pass without inspection.
That would make more sense to me than assuming the DVLA were organised enough to have thought about making a list let alone implementing one :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## LC1962

kands said:


> Hi
> Linda you may well find that because the well known dealer you spoke to at Newbury actually registers so many RV's through the Oxford office that they have their own list of vehicles that they can pass without inspection.
> That would make more sense to me than assuming the DVLA were organised enough to have thought about making a list let alone implementing one :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith


That was my initial thought Keith, but for one small problem.....said dealer does not import Hurricanes.

Also, what was girlie at Worcester wittering about then? :?

Another dealer at Newbury (who we were trading directly across the road from) also mentioned a "list" during the course of conversation.........curiouser and curiouser 8O 8O 8O

YOU ARE NOW ENTERING THE TWILIGHT ZONE :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MicknPat

A very interesting and IF TRUE worrying posting in the ARVM forum by a very new ARVM member ( this is their first posting )



> In Feb this year I bought a 29R Itasca Sunova from Lazy Days in the USA. Checked on width and as Dudleys were selling the same model thought it must be OK and arranged shipping. It arrived mid April and was refused registration by DVLA as it was 20mm too wide, not including the awnings They are measuring the width on the lateral points (not including wing mirrors) Winnebago give the exact flat side flat side width, not including awnings and slide awning as 2.492m i.e. 8mm under width. I have written to DVLA with a list of grievances, mainly that the dealers are still selling big vehicles and are still in business and still getting vehicles registered. The Policy Group at DVLA replied but only quoted the Construction of road use act and ignored all the references to dealers and that some DVLA offices are still registering vehicles, i.e., "not all singing from the same hymn sheet" When my RV went on the boat the DVLA were registering them, now they decide to add, the including handle, awnings etc but not make this information public. I believe the list that the DVLA used was taken from MMM magazine, which does not give accurate figures. As another member pointed out if you RV was on the list then you were OK, now not the case
> A Winnebago Sightseer 34 foot is on the list but the DVLA say that even if your vehicle is on the list they will still measure it and take photos in case you have taken off the awnings etc and then put them back on. If you are then stopped by VOSA, the new transport agency they can refer to the original photo and prosecute you. My RV is going back to the USA next week and I proposed to travel with it over there. I am still pursuing the DVLA for answers to my original complaint and depending on their reply I may seek legal advice with a view to take the DVLA to court for failing to impliment the law across the whole of the country. I am new to RV's and have had an expensive lesson on things that can go wrong.


So are dealer 'sold' RVs safe, have the DVLA photographed them during inspection? Members of this forum have claimed that they know of dealers removing awnings to get the RVs through the DVLA.


----------



## 99412

There is now a spreadsheet in downloads which scotjimland has provided. This lists hundreds of MH models together with dimensions. Makes the FOI look a bit numb doesn't it?

Jims mail


----------



## MicknPat

I believe that the list Jim received was a result of him e-mailing the FOI, I received my copy several days ago but like Jim didn't know how to display an Excel file


----------



## LC1962

Mick_P said:


> I believe that the list Jim received was a result of him e-mailing the FOI, I received my copy several days ago but like Jim didn't know how to display an Excel file


I can't open excel either....perhaps some kind soul looking in who CAN could read it and post its contents on here?? :?


----------



## olley

Hi here is the list, sorry its lost all the formating but if your's is in the first bit you are presumably OK. The second part says OVERSIZE 

C	AMERICAN MOTORHOMES 

C001	Coachmen Aurora 3580 TS 10947	2515 Checked	
C002	Coachmen Concord 235 SO 1-slide	Ford E-45	7214	2286	3124 Checked	
C003	Coachmen Concord 275 DS 2-slide	Ford E-45	9042	2360	3124 Checked	
C004	Coachmen Concord 300 ts 9423	2360 
C005	Coachmen Mirada 29 KS 1-slide	Ford F-53	10008	2540	3454 
C006	Coachmen Mirada 310 DS 10160	2540 
C007	Coachmen Mirada 330 DS 10160	2540 
C008	Coachmen Mirada 358 TS 3-slides	Ford F-53	10967	2540	3454 
C009	Coachmen Ramp + Camp 295 TH 8992	2540 
C010	Damon Challenger 315	Workhorse/Ford	10287	2540	3531 
C011	Damon Challenger 328	Workhorse/Ford	10287	2540	3531 
C012	Damon Challenger 329	Workhorse/Ford	10287	2540	3531 
C013	Damon Challenger 335	Workhorse/Ford	10541	2540	3531 
C014	Damon Challenger 348	Workhorse/Ford	11216	2529	3658 
C015	Damon Daybreak 2750 LE	Workhorse/Ford	8814	2540	3429 
C016	Damon Daybreak 2960	Workhorse/Ford	9500	2540	3429 
C017	Damon Daybreak 3062	Workhorse/Chevrolet	9631	2529	3377 Checked	
C018	Damon Daybreak 3270	Workhorse/Ford	10576	2529	3377 Checked	
C019	Damon Daybreak 3275	Workhorse/Ford	10389	2540	3429 
C020	Damon Daybreak 3285	Workhorse/Ford	10084	2540	3429 
C021	Damon Escaper 3977	Freightliner	11887	2540	3734 
C022	Damon Escaper 3979	Spartan	11938	2540	3810 
C025	Damon Intruder 369	Workhorse/Ford	11125	2540	3658 
C026	Damon Intruder 373 11311 2529  	3779   Checked	
C027	Damon Intruder 374 11311 2529  	3779   
C028	Damon Intruder 378 11311 2529  	3779   
C029	Damon Intruder 390	Workhorse/Ford	11913	2540	3658 
C030	Damon Intruder 391	Workhorse/Ford	11917	2529	3779    
C156	Damon Astoria 3465 10637	2529	3870 
C157	Damon Astoria 3579   11551	2529	3870 
C158	Damon Astoria 3595   11551	2529	3870 
C159	Damon Astoria 3679 11551	2529	3870 Checked	
C160	Damon Astoria 3773 11917	2529	3870 
C161	Damon Daybreak 3060 9631	2529	3377 
C162	Damon Daybreak 3272 10271	2529	3377 Checked	
C163	Damon Daybreak 3274 10759	2529	3377 
C033	Forest River Charleston 400 TS	Freightliner/CAT	11887	2540	3734 
C034	Forest River Forester 2651S	Ford	8407	2520	3505 
C035	Forest River Forester 3101S	Ford	9652	2520	3505 
C036	Forest River Georgetown 370GT/375GT	Ford	11278	2515	3734 
C037	Forest River Georgetown 400TS/400QS	Freightliner/CAT	11887	2540	3734 
C042	Forest River Lexington 210GTS	Chevrolet	6434	2164	3230 Checked	
C038	Forest River Lexington 235S 7345	2164	3230 
C039	Forest River Lexington 255DS 7955	2164	3230 
C040	Forest River Lexington 270S	Ford	9152	2164	3230 
C041	Forest River Lexington 283TS 9022	2164	3230 Checked	
C043	Forest River Sunseeker 2160S 9601	2529	3535 
C044	Forest River Sunseeker 2200 7376	2529	3535 
C045	Forest River Sunseeker 2450S 7924	2529	3535 
C046	Forest River Sunseeker 2600S 8442	2529	3535 
C047	Forest River Sunseeker 2860DS 9326	2529	3535 
C048	Forest River Sunseeker 2900 9113	2529	3535 
C049	Forest River Sunseeker 2940DS 9326	2529	3535 
C050	Forest River Sunseeker 3100SS 9692	2529	3535 Checked	
C051	Four Winds Citation 21BC 7223	2164	3261 
C052	Four Winds Citation 23BA 7772	2164	3261 
C053	Four Winds Citation 24BB 8077	2164	3261 
C054	Four Winds Citation 26BE 8625	2164	3261 Checked	
C055	Four Winds Citation 28BD 8839	2164	3261 Checked	
C056	Four Winds Citation 29G 9479	2164	3261 
C057	Four Winds Funmover 27C 8687	2438	3048 
C058	Four Winds Funmover 31C 9418	2438	3048 
C059	Four Winds Funmover 33C 10668	2438	3048 
C060	Four Winds Funmover 34C 10972	2438	3048 
C061	Four Winds Funmover 35C 11227	2438	3048 
C064	Four Winds Hurricane 30F 9500	2438	3404 
C065	Four Winds Hurricane 30Q 9601	2438	3413 Checked	
C066	Four Winds Hurricane 31D 9845	2438	3413 
C164	Four Winds Hurricane 31H 10088	2438	3566 
C067	Four Winds Hurricane 32R 10027	2438	3749 
C068	Four Winds Hurricane 33H 10515	2438	3749 
C069	Four Winds Hurricane 34N 10576	2438	3749 
C070	Four Winds Windsport 32R 10119	2438	3657 
C071	Four Winds Windsport 34A 10396	2438	3657 
C072	Four Winds Windsport 34N 10396	2438	3657 
C073	Four Winds Windsport 34W 10947	2438	3657 
C074	Four Winds Windsport 35D 11277	2438	3657  
C165	Four Winds Windsport 35W 11277	2438	3931 
C075	Four Winds Windsport 36A 11277	2438	3931 
C166	Four Winds Windsport 36E 11277	2438	3931 
C167	Four Winds Windsport 36K 11277	2438	3931 
C076	Four Winds Windsport 36Z 11277	2438	3931 
C077	Georgie Boy Manufacturing Cruisemaster 2905	Workhorse/Chevrolet	9271	2540	3505 
C078	Georgie Boy Manufacturing Cruisemaster 3205 GL 1-slide	Workhorse/Chevrolet	10185	2540	3505 
C079	Georgie Boy Manufacturing Cruisemaster 3512 GL 2-slides	Ford Triton	10795	2540	3480 
C080	Georgie Boy Manufacturing Landau 2135 2-slides	Ford F-53	9728	2540	3581 
C081	Georgie Boy Manufacturing Landau 2450 2-slides	Ford F-53	7722	2540	3531 Checked	
C082	Georgie Boy Manufacturing Landau 3525 3-slides	Workhorse/Chevrolet	10744	2540	3581 Checked	
C083	Georgie Boy Manufacturing Maverick 260 SO 8433	2540	3581 
C084	Georgie Boy Manufacturing Pursuit 2970 2-slides	Ford F-53	9068	2540	3581 Checked	
C085	Georgie Boy Manufacturing Pursuit 3180 2-slides	Ford F-53	9576	2540	3581 
C086	Georgie Boy Manufacturing Pursuit 3500 2-slides	Ford F-53	10592	2540	3581 
C145	Gulf Stream BT Cruiser 5250 2-slides	Ford	7800	2440	3150 
C147	Gulf Stream BT Cruiser 5290 2-slides	Ford	9285	2440	3150 
C148	Gulf Stream Crescendo 8356 2-slides	Freightliner/Caterpillar	11070	2540	3730 Checked 30/03/06	
C149	Gulf Stream Crescendo 8386 2-slides	Freightliner/Caterpillar	11785	2540	3730 
C150	Gulf Stream Enduramax	Chevrolet/Kodiac TD	10720	2550	3480 
C151	Gulf Stream Independence 1-slide	Ford	10060	2540	3610 Checked 26/04/06	
C152	Gulf Stream Sunvoyager 8295 3-slides	Ford/ Chevrolet	9345	2540	3660 Checked 27/04/06	
C153	Gulf Stream Sunvoyager 8357 3-slides	Ford Chevrolet	10870	2540	3660 
C154	Gulf Stream Sunvoyager 8379 3-slides	Ford Chevrolet	10870	2540	3660 
C155	Gulf Stream Vista Mini 1-slide	Mercedes Sprinter Chassis Cab	7265	2302	3225 
C146	Gulf stream BT Cruiser 5270 1-slide	Ford	8685	2440	3150 
C087	Holiday Rambler Admiral SE 33ft PBD 2-slides	Workhorse/Chevrolet	10439	2550	3658 
C088	Holiday Rambler Admiral SE 37ft PCT 3-slides	Workhorse/Chevrolet	11379	2550	3658 
C089	Holiday Rambler Vacationer 34ft SBD 2-slides	Workhorse/Chevrolet	10795	2550	3658 Checked	
C090	Holiday Rambler Vacationer 37ft PST 3-slides	Workhorse/Chevrolet	11455	2550	3658 
C091	Mandalay Presidio 39A 11887	2540	3658 
C092	Mandalay Presidio 39B 11887	2540	3658 
C093	Mandalay Presidio 39C 11887	2540	3658 
C143	Mandalay Valencia 36A 11354	2550 
C144	Mandalay Valencia 38C 11710	2550 
C094	Monaco Camelot 38ft PDQ 4-slides	Roadmaster/Cummins	11836	2550	3912 Checked	
C095	Monaco Cayman 34ft SBD 2-slides	Roadmaster/Cummins	10643	2550	3785 
C096	Monaco Cayman 36ft PDQ 4-slides	Roadmaster/Cummins	11303	2550	3658 
C097	Monaco Diplomat 38ft PDQ 3-slides	Roadmaster/Cummins	11862	2550	3912 Checked	
C099	Monaco Knight 38ft PDQ 4-slides	Roadmaster/Cummins	11963	2550	3734 Checked	
C101	Monaco Le Palma Diesel 36 WBS 11252	2550	2515 
C102	Monaco Windsor 38ft PST 3-slides	Roadmaster/Cummins	11836	2550	3835 Checked	
C103	R-Vision Trail-Aire Silhouette 281	Workhorse/Chevrolet	8839	2515	3632 
C104	R-Vision Trail-Aire Silhouette 321	Workhorse/Chevrolet	10058	2515	3632 
C105	R-Vision Trail-Aire Silhouette 351/352	Workhorse/Chevrolet	10973	2515	3632 
C106	R-Vision Trail-lite 213	Chevrolet	6706	2515	3251 
C107	R-Vision Trail-lite 214	Chevrolet	6706	2515	3251 
C108	R-Vision Trail-lite 225	Chevrolet	6706	2515	3251 
C109	R-Vision Trail-lite 235-S	Chevrolet	7010	2515	3277 
C110	R-Vision Trail-lite 236-S	Chevrolet	7010	2515	3251 
C111	R-Vision Trail-lite 241	Workhorse/Chevrolet	7925	2515	3581 
C112	R-Vision Trail-lite 25 RKG slide out	Ford	7925	2515	3251 
C113	R-Vision Trail-lite 25 SB	Ford	7925	2515	3251 
C114	R-Vision Trail-lite 25 SR slide out	Ford	8230	2515	3251 
C115	R-Vision Trail-lite 251	Chevrolet	7925	2515	3251 
C116	R-Vision Trail-lite 252 DS	Ford	8230	2515	3251 
C117	R-Vision Trail-lite 26 SG slide out	Ford	8230	2515	3251 
C118	R-Vision Trail-lite 27 1-slide out	Workhorse/Chevrolet	8839	2515	3581 
C119	R-Vision Trail-lite 28 QS 2-slides	Ford	8534	2515	3251 
C120	R-Vision Trail-lite 281 2-slides	Workhorse/Chevrolet	8839	2515	3581 
C121	R-Vision Trail-lite 285	Ford	8534	2515	3251 
C122	R-Vision Trail-lite 29 RQ	Ford	8839	2515	3251 
C123	R-Vision Trail-lite 290	Ford	8839	2515	3251 
C124	R-Vision Trail-lite 31 SL slide out	Ford	9449	2515	3251 
C125	R-Vision Trail-lite 321 2-slides	Workhorse/Chevrolet	10058	2515	3581 
C126	Safari Cheetah 36ft PDD 2-slides	Roadmaster/Caterpillar	11303	2540	3810 
C127	Safari Cheetah 38ft PDQ 4-slides	Roadmaster/Caterpillar	11913	2540	3810 
C130	Safari Trek 27 RB	Workhorse/Chevrolet	8484	2540	3607 
C131	Safari Trek 29 RBD 2-slides	Workhorse/Chevrolet	9271	2540	3607 
C168	Winnebago Adventurer 33V 2-slides	Workhorse	10287	2540	3718 I
C133	Winnebago Adventurer 35A 3-slides	Workhorse	10947	2540	3708 Checked	
C169	Winnebago Adventurer 35U 2-slides	Workhorse	10896	2540	3718 I
C170	Winnebago Adventurer 38J 3-slides	Workhorse	11811	2540	3702 I
C171	Winnebago Adventurer 38T 2-slides	Workhorse	11856	2540	3718 I
C172	Winnebago Aspect 23D 1-slide	Ford	7239	2413	3175 I
C134	Winnebago Aspect 26A 1-slide	Ford	8077	2413	3175 Checked	
C173	Winnebago Aspect 29H 2-slides	Ford	9144	2413	3175 I
C188	Winnebago Brave 10005	2438 I
C174	Winnebago Journey 32T 2-slides	Freightliner/Cummins 9982	2540	3535 I
C175	Winnebago Journey 34H 2-slides	Freightliner/Cummins 10668	2540	3510 I
C135	Winnebago Journey 36G 2-slides	Freightliner/Cummins 11125	2540	3556 Checked	
C176	Winnebago Journey 39K 3-slides	Freightliner/Cummins 11986	2540	3535 I
C136	Winnebago Minnie Winnie 30 2-slides	Ford triton	9169	2540	3505 
C137	Winnebago Outlook 27 2-slides	Ford	8534	2540	3404 
C141	Winnebago View 23H 1-slide	Mercedes Sprinter Chassis Cab	7112	2286	3150 Checked	A
C184	Winnebago View 23J 1-slide	Mercedes Sprinter 7112	2286	3150 I
C190	Winnebago Itasca Cambria 23D	Ford E350/E450	7239	2415	3175 I
C191	Winnebago Itasca Cambria 26A	Ford E350/E450	8103	2415	3124 I
C192	Winnebago Itasca Cambria 29H	Ford E350/E450	9169	2415	3124 I
C204	Winnebago Itasca Navion 23H	Dodge Sprinter 7137	2286	3048 I
C205	Winnebago Itasca Navion 23J	Dodge Sprinter 7137	2286	3048 I

D	Oversize 

C023	Damon Escaper 4076	Spartan	12192	2540	3810 
C024	Damon Escaper 4087	Freightliner	12192	2540	3734 
C031	Damon Ultrasport 3465LE	Freightliner/Cummins	10617	2591	3658 Checked	
C032	Damon Ultrasport 3876/3889	Freightliner/Cummins	12014	2591	3658 
C062	Four Winds Funmover 39C 12167	2438	3048 
C063	Four Winds Funmover 39D 12395	2438	3048 
C128	Safari Gazelle 38ft PDQ 4 slide	Roadmaster/Caterpillar	11811	2565	3835 
C129	Safari Simba 33ft PBD 2-slides	Ford	10439	2565	3581 
C132	Tiffin Allegro Bus 32 IP	Freightliner/Cummins 300	10338	2565	3734 
C177	Winnebago Sightseer 26P 2-slides	Workhorse	8255	2578	3718 I
C178	Winnebago Sightseer 29R 2-slides	Workhorse	9068	2578	3718 I
C138	Winnebago Sightseer 30B 1-slide	Workhorse	9423	2578	3683 Checked	A
C179	Winnebago Sightseer 33T 1-slide	Workhorse	10338	2578	3718 I
C180	Winnebago Sightseer 34A 3-slides	Workhorse	10516	2578	3733 I
C189	Winnebago Sightseer 35N	Workhorse	10668	2578	3734 I
C182	Winnebago Tour 36LD 3-slides	Freightliner/Cat	11125	2578	3733 I
C139	Winnebago Tour 36RD 3-slides	Freightliner/Cummins 11176	2578	3632 Checked	A
C181	Winnebago Tour 36RD 3-slides	Freightliner/Cat	11201	2578	3708 I
C183	Winnebago Vectra 36RD 4-slides	Freightliner/Cat	11125	2578	3733 I
C140	Winnebago Vectra 40FD 4 slide	Freightliner/Cummins 12141	2540	3734 
C185	Winnebago Voyage 31W 2-slides	Workhorse	9601	2578	3718 I
C142	Winnebago Voyage 33V 2-slides	Workhorse	10262	2578	3683 Checked	A
C186	Winnebago Voyage 35A 3-slides	Workhorse	10896	2578	3718 I
C187	Winnebago Voyage 38J 3-slides	Workhorse	11811	2578	3718 A
C193	Winnebago Itasca Ellipse 36LD	Freightliner	11125	2578	3734 I
C194	Winnebago Itasca Ellipse 36RD	Freightliner	11201	2578	3658 I
C195	Winnebago Itasca Ellipse 40KD	Freightliner	12167	2578	3734 I
C196	Winnebago Itasca Ellipse 40RD	Freightliner	12167	2578	3734 I
C197	Winnebago Itasca Horizon 36RD	Freightliner	11151	2578	3734 I
C198	Winnebago Itasca Horizon 40FD	Freightliner	12141	2578	3734 I
C199	Winnebago Itasca Horizon 40KD	Freightliner	12167	2578	3708 I
C200	Winnebago Itasca Meridian 32T	Freightliner	9982	2578	3531 I
C201	Winnebago Itasca Meridian 34H	Freightliner	10643	2578	3531 I
C202	Winnebago Itasca Meridian 36G	Freightliner	11176	2578	3556 I
C203	Winnebago Itasca Meridian 39K	Freightliner	12014	2578	3531 I
C206	Winnebago Itasca Spirit 22E	Ford E350	6706	2578	3048 I
C207	Winnebago Itasca Spirit 22R	Ford E350	6706	2578	3378 I
C208	Winnebago Itasca Spirit 24V	Ford E350	7518	2578	3378 I
C209	Winnebago Itasca Spirit 24V	Ford E450	7518	2578	3403 I
C210	Winnebago Itasca Spirit 24V	Chevrolet 7772	2578	3505 I
C211	Winnebago Itasca Spirit 25F	Ford E450	7899	2578	3327 I
C212	Winnebago Itasca Spirit 25F	Chevrolet 8153	2578	3454 I
C213	Winnebago Itasca Spirit 26A	Ford E450	8306	2578	3429 I
C214	Winnebago Itasca Spirit 26A	Chevrolet 8560	2578	3480 I
C215	Winnebago Itasca Spirit 27L	Ford E450	8534	2578	3404 I
C216	Winnebago Itasca Spirit 27L	Chevrolet 8814	2578	3505 I
C217	Winnebago Itasca Spirit 29B	Ford E450	8534	2578	3404 I
C218	Winnebago Itasca Spirit 29B	Chevrolet 8814	2578	3480 I
C219	Winnebago Itasca Spirit 29K	Ford E450	8534	2578	3429 I
C220	Winnebago Itasca Spirit 29K	Chevrolet 8814	2578	3454 I
C221	Winnebago Itasca Spirit 31T	Ford E450	9576	2578	3454 I
C222	Winnebago Itasca Spirit 31T	Chevrolet 9754	2578	3505 I
C223	Winnebago Itasca Spirit 32G	Ford E450	9576	2578	3404 I
C238	Winnebago Itasca Suncruiser 33V	Ford / Workhorse	10262	2591	3708 I
C239	Winnebago Itasca Suncruiser 35A	Ford / Workhorse	10947	2591	3708 I
C240	Winnebago Itasca Suncruiser 35U	Ford / Workhorse	10897	2591	3708 I
C241	Winnebago Itasca Suncruiser 37B	Workhorse	11557	2591	3683 I
C242	Winnebago Itasca Suncruiser 38J	Workhorse	11836	2591	3658 I
C243	Winnebago Itasca Suncruiser 38R	Workhorse	11887	2591	3658 I
C244	Winnebago Itasca Suncruiser 38T	Workhorse	11862	2591	3683 I
C224	Winnebago Itasca Sundancer 30V	Ford E450	9144	2578	3429 I
C225	Winnebago Itasca Sundancer 31C	Ford E450	9500	2578	3429 I
C226	Winnebago Itasca Sunrise 31W	Ford 9601	2591	3734 I
C227	Winnebago Itasca Sunrise 31W	Workhorse	9601	2591	3708 I
C228	Winnebago Itasca Sunrise 33V	Ford 10262	2591	3683 I
C229	Winnebago Itasca Sunrise 33V	Workhorse	10262	2591	3708 I
C230	Winnebago Itasca Sunrise 35A	Workhorse	10668	2591	3581 I
C231	Winnebago Itasca Sunrise 35A	Workhorse	10668	2591	3556 I
C232	Winnebago Itasca Sunrise 35D	Ford 10820	2591	3480 I
C233	Winnebago Itasca Sunrise 35D	Workhorse	10820	2591	3480 I
C234	Winnebago Itasca Sunrise 36M	Ford 11100	2591	3505 I
C235	Winnebago Itasca Sunrise 36M	Workhorse	11100	2591	3480 I
C236	Winnebago Itasca Sunrise 36M	Workhorse	11100	2591	3531 I
C237	Winnebago Itasca Sunrise 38J	Workhorse	11836	2591	3531 I

* Note: ' Action ' column indicators: 
' I ' = New model insert since previous issue 
' A ' = Amendment since previous issue

Olley


----------



## MicknPat

Linda,

I have tried to copy and paste JUST the American RVs on the 'list' first the 'approved' ones followed by the OVERSIZED if you PM me your e-mail address I will try and see if I can copy and paste the entire list.


----------



## MicknPat

As the 'list' has now been published on one or two forums I think it only right that the letter I received with my list also be shown so as to give the full story from the 'other' side so to speak:



> Thank you for your email of 20 May requesting a copy of the list of motorhomes that the Driver and Vehicle Licensing Agency (DVLA) use to aid registration. As stated in Stephanie Webster's letter of 24 May, the Agency hold the information you request and a copy of the list (issue date 10 May) is enclosed for reference.
> 
> As a way of background to DVLA's current procedures, I should explain that we are responsible for the registration and licensing of all vehicles kept or used on the public road. One of the fundamental objectives of registration and licensing is road safety and to achieve this the Agency must satisfy itself that, at the point of registration, vehicles meet certain domestic and European legislation (where appropriate). Although motorhomes are exempt from the type approval requirements, they must comply with the Road Vehicle (Construction and Use) Requirements 1986 (as amended). It is, and always has been, the responsibility of the importer, dealer or vehicle keeper to ensure that any vehicle brought in or used in GB is able to comply.
> 
> The construction and use regulations have been in place since 1986 and where DVLA have concerns about a vehicles compliance a vehicle inspection will be conducted. The current robust inspection policy for motorhomes, and also for minibuses and ambulances, was introduced in May 2005 following concerns, expressed by the British Independent Motor Trade Association (BIMTA), about the registration of vehicles temporarily modified from their original specification to avoid the Single Vehicle Approval (SVA) requirement.
> 
> Initially vehicle inspections were carried out where applications were received from private individuals and independent importers. However, it soon became apparent that some vehicles being registered by main stream dealers and import concessionaires did not meet the dimension requirements of the construction and use regulations and the inspection policy was extended to include all motorhomes.
> 
> DVLA has worked closely with the Society of Motor Manufacturers and Traders (SMMT), The National Caravan Club (NCC) and other government departments to ensure that the information disseminated to DVLA Local Offices is accurate and that the local offices apply a consistent approach. The list of compliant vehicles, to which you refer, has been compiled with the assistance of the relevant trade bodies and all models contained on the list are subject to random inspection to ensure compliance and accuracy. The list is regularly reviewed and updated by SMMT and is subject to change.
> 
> Finally, it remains the keeper's responsibility to ensure their vehicle complies with road legal requirements prior to registration and licensing. I must stress the importance of ensuring that any vehicle you intend to import into the UK fully complies with the road legal requirements, in particular that they do not exceed the maximum dimensions allowed (12 metres in length, 2.55 metres in width).
> 
> I hope this is helpful.


I just wonder how random the vehicles on the list will be inspected.

* Also did the RVs on the list pass because 'bits' were removed to get their width down. :?:*


----------



## LC1962

Mick_P said:


> Linda,
> 
> I have tried to copy and paste JUST the American RVs on the 'list' first the 'approved' ones followed by the OVERSIZED if you PM me your e-mail address I will try and see if I can copy and paste the entire list.


Hi Mick

Many thanks indeed for that, I received the first one OK but the second one via the company email addy..the attachment performed an illegal operation :? 
I got the gist of what was on the first email though, much of which proves what a farce this whole can of worms is becoming....

For example, the "approved" Gulfstream Enduramax is nothing short of a flippin lorry @ 101" wide without the awnings, handles and other sticky out bits!


----------



## olley

Hi Mick .



Mick_P said:


> * Also did the RVs on the list pass because 'bits' were removed to get their width down. :?:*


Is there any recent "A" class RV which could pass with its awnings fitted? 
I don't think so

As has been said before, if to make it legal on the day of registration the awnings ect are removed, and then you or the dealer refit the awnings ect back on, its the driver who is liable for driving it, not the dealer for selling it.

But this is an established position ie. driving an overloaded lorry, its the driver not the loader who is responsible

I think we are all aware that our vehicles are oversize on width and some on length, but we take a chance that we will get away with it, as long as this is made clear on purchase I don't see how we can complain.

As was pointed out in your email from the DVLA its been the case since 1988. time enough for us to get the message I think.

Olley


----------



## 97291

For those who couldn't open the Excel file I have converted it into a PDF file (thats if it gets approved)  for download.

Vince


----------

